# Has anyone ever switched hopsitals and taken their frosties with them?



## mrsc75 (Apr 17, 2012)

.....is this even possible?

Im just wondering if I would be able to take my frosites from one clinic (after three failed IVF's - one a chemical, one a fetal anomaly, one bfn)?

I have six frosties from my last cycle and my clinic does a two day transfer which, i believ might be too early to see suitability and i'd like to be able to move to a clionic that does transfer at blastocyst stage.

If anyone can help that would be great.  I am currently with the QE and thinking of switching toi Centre for Life (Newcastle)

x


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I would check as most labs have diff protocols for freezing and it works better apparently with their methods to defrost.  I would be skeptical of asking for frozen ones to be hatched.  Better to do a fresh cycle, no?


----------



## K8O (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi

We have just moved our frosties to a new clinic.  It was quite straightforward and took a few weeks to happen but everything went ok.  We moved from our NHS clinic to a private clinic both in Manchester.

If you want any more info let me know.


----------



## mrsc75 (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks Girls, I suppose every area will be different and i should probably ask at our follow up, its not far away now and i have a holiday in between so that should be no time at all.  x


----------

